# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  YO CONFIESO

## zarkov

He visto últimamente algunos hilos donde se reconocen errores de planteamiento a la hora de iniciar el largo y tortuoso camino en la magia. Normalmente después de un tiempo te das cuenta que tienes que parar, volver al principio o a la esencia de las cosas y comenzar el camino con otra perspectiva. Esto es normal en el aprendizaje de cualquier disciplina y muy positivo si se saben extraer consecuencias. Y como al final casi todos nos damos cuenta de las mismas cosas, propongo este hilo para que sea un depósito de experiencias en esa línea. Los que ya se han confesado, si quieren pueden volver a hacerlo y los que no nos hemos confesado aún, podemos añadir nuestro testimonio.
Lo que sería bueno es que intentáramos que fuera un hilo lo más _limpio_ posible para que fuera útil.

P.D. Yo estoy preparando mi confesión ya, que aunque hay poco camino recorrido acumulo ya muchos pecados.

----------


## ignoto

Ego te absolvo pecatus tuus.
Inter caecos regnat luscus.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Creo que uno de los pecados más gordos que he tenido es ser un "gran comprador" de magia. He pasado de comprar efectos a comprar libros, así que pienso que la evolución, por otra parte lógica para cualquier estudiante de magia, ha sido para mejor. ¿En que he notado la diferencia?, si me pongo a echar números (miedo me da) me doy cuenta que quizá haya invertido más dinero en libros que en efectos, pero no me he arrepentido de ninguno de ellos, sin embargo con los efectos no ha sido así, unos pocos los utilizo, otros los tengo guardados en el maletín (porque me gustan o porque creo que algún día podré presentarlos) y la gran mayoría los he vendido, cambiado o regalado (que de todo hay). Es un pecado de principiante en el que caemos todos.

El siguiente pecado es la IMPACIENCIA, solamente me ha pasado una vez... pero me sentí el tio más tonto del mundo, caí en la tentación del maligno que me hizo pensar que estaba preparado para hacer un juego, que digo un juego.... EL JUEGO. estoy hablando del "incauto tramposo", un juego que después he ido estudiando más despacio y con más tranquilidad, saboreandolo. La sensación que tuve cuando "destruí" ese juego ante unos amigos no se me ha borrado de la mente. No por la vergüenza... que también, sino porque les arrebaté a aquellos amigos la oportunidad de ver un extraordinario juego y además creo que les robé también la posibilidad de apreciar ese juego en todo su explendor ejecutado por cualquier MAESTRO.

Vale ya por hoy ¿no?

Abrazos

----------


## trasobo

Yo también he pecado.

  Comencé en la magia gracias a que un amigo me enseñó algunos jueguecillos automáticos. Me entró el gusanillo y empecé a estudiar algo con el GEC I, me creía que ya sabía de Magia (cosa de la que en estos momentos sé que aún tengo muuuuuucho que aprender). Y como supongo que suele pasar al principio me dedicaba a hacer juegos sin ton ni son a la familia y amigos. Después de unos meses me vi haciendo los mismos juegos que al principio y sin avanzar; así que lo dejé, para retomarlo hará medio año, aunque con tranquilidad. No tengo prisa, quiero disfrutar de la Magia, y esperar el tiempo suficiente para que el juego esté lo más perfecto posible para su "presentación en sociedad".

  Es ahora cuando me doy cuenta (gracias también a leer vuestras opiniones e ideas) que no hay que tener prisa por aprender y hacer muchos juegos. Hay que estudiar bien la técnica, y no sólo la técnica, sino el juego en sí: qué quieres hacer, porqué y para qué.
  No es dar la vuelta a la carta (por ejemplo) y ahi esta la elegida por el espectador, sino muhcas cosas que gracias a este Foro me he dado cuenta. Está la psicología del juego, los tiempos dentro del mismo juego, y sobre todo el que sea Magia. Ya que como me ha pasado alguna vez de hacer algún efecto y por dedicarle poco tiempo a la presentación (craso error), verlo la gente y decir "Ah, muy bien. Espera que yo te hago uno", y hacer el de "la Posada" o el "Juego de las 21 cartas", que lo veían más como un juego de cartas y no tanto como lo que debería haber sido: Magia.

  También tuve en su momento la época de comprador empedernido de juegos de magia..Muchos de ellos esperando en un cajón. Me di cuenta que tenía que comprar menos juegos y más libros.

   En fin, un pecador empedernido, en fase de redención.

 :Oops:

----------


## Jesus el mago

Mis pecados son muy parecidos a los Marco Antonio, yo también soy un gran comprador de magia, tanto de efectos como de libros, cualquier libro que hable de magia aunque sean antiguos los compro, alguno tengo de 1952, no me arrepiento tampoco comprar libros... me encanta leer y no me importa pasar horas leyendo, pero en cuanto a los efectos pues como todo el mundo allí están en la maleta, de momento no los uso y la mayoría me crean remordimientos de conciencia por el dinero gastado... pero en fin, quizás algún día los aproveche.

Y mi  mas terrible pecado me ocurrió hace algún tiempo cuando la inexperiencia y la impaciencia me dominaban, siempre me había gustado la numismagia, me encantaba esta rama de magia, así que un día me compre el libro de  bobo, y empecé a leerlo, para empezar estuve una semana practicando el empalme clásico, se me ocurrió que ya estaba preparado, pensé (pobre de mi) que con ese empalme tenia ya el arma secreta de todo numismago, que  ya podía hacer  todos los juegos con monedas que quisiera, (que equivocado estaba¡¡¡) así que en una comida de familia, les dije ¿Queréis que os haga magia? y con toda mi falta de experiencia me puse ha hacer el juego, recuerdo que   estaba tan pendiente del juego,  estaba tan nervioso,  tan pendiente de la moneda, con las manos tan sudadas, que no vigile los ángulos y allí estaban mis sobrinos sentados en el suelo y yo de pie... ¿Os lo imaginais? me entro el terror , me empezaron a sudar las manos y claro al mas mínimo movimiento se me cayó la moneda al suelo,  todos mis sobrinos al mismo tiempo... (mira que son crueles)... TIOOOO QUE TE HEMOS PILLAO, YA SABEMOS DONDE ESCONDES LAS MONEDAS¡¡¡¡, Dios mio que terrible fue para mi,  me dio tanta rabia, , había estropeado mi arma, el arma de todo mago y no sabia que había destrozado mi ilusión por la numismagia,  nunca he sabido superar eso, estuve una semana con un humor de perros, desde entonces no les volví hacer juegos de magia con monedas .. (aunque a escondidas sigo practicando )... y el libro de bobo allí en la estantería esta, en pocas ocasiones lo he vuelto a coger, todavía me averguenzo,  mi sobrino  pequeño que tiene 8 años todavía de vez en cuando me dice, ¿tío, recuerdas cuando nos enseñas-tes donde esconden las monedas los magos?.

Desde entonces me tomo el aprendizaje de la magia con mas calma, practico durante meses, para a lo mejor no hacer el juego nunca en publico, ahora estoy obsesionado  y nunca lo hago sin estar muy  preparado y seguro para hacerlo publico.

----------


## ign

Ave María Purísimaaa...

Mi experiencia ya la he contado muchas veces, pero quiero participar en este hilo.
No difiere mucho mi historia de la de los demás: empecé comprando en un Corte Inglés el libro de "1000 trucos de cartas con magia y otros objetos" y venga a realizar los juegos que leía allí. Por aquel entonces sería un anti-mago, ya que en lugar de convertir los trucos en juegos hacía lo contrario (coge una carta y después esto y...).
Me encaucé cuando vi en la biblioteca uno de los libros de Juan Tamariz, ("Secretos de Magia Potagia") y me dejaron el primer volumen de GEC (de eso hace casi dos años y ahora mismo lo tengo aquí, a mi lado  8) ).
Meses después descubrí este foro y la tienda de Mariano, y caí en la tentación de los dichosos juegos y barajas "especiales". Otra vez mal.
Aún así, comencé a ser consciente de que la verdad está en los libros (que frase más buena) y me hice con una buena colección: "Cartomagia Fundamental", los libros del Fp, "GEC 2"...
Comencé a leerlos y todo fue bien. ¡Ah! ¡No! ¡Espera! Que aún queda lo mejor.
Conocía juegos, sí. Pero sólo los conocía. Me pedían alguno y no sabía reaccionar, no sabía cual de ellos hacer. Eso, sin hablar de alguna vez que he intentado hacer un control con mezcla y he perdido la carta, o que se han caído algunas cartas.
De un tiempo a esta parte he hecho examen de conciencia y he retomado "Esto es magia" y me he hecho con la trilogía "Light". Comenzar otra vez, pero no de cero (técnica y otras cosas que me son muy útiles para los juegos automáticos). Ahora, si realizo por ejemplo siete juegos, sólo llevan técnica (y bastante básica) uno o dos. Estoy preparando un par de rutinas y buscándoles una historia que las eleve a magia. Por cierto, quien quiera ayudarme con una de ellas   :Oops:   puede pasarse por aquí: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=7986
Para concluir este soporífero relato, contaré una anécdota: esta semana, estaba con unos amigos en un bar (¿dónde iba yo a estar si no?) y una amiga a la que siempre le gusta que le haga juegos me pidió alguno. De los tres que hice, uno lo realicé a modo de prueba, ya que estoy trabajando en él. La joya en cuestión se llama "A través del espejo mágico", y va contando una historia de cómo se mezclan realidad y fantasía, terminando en un efecto de coincidencia. Pues bien, al terminar mi amiga me dijo lo siguiente: "De todos los juegos que has hecho desde que te conozco, éste es el que más me gusta".
Puede que me equivoque, pero al oír eso, pensé que por fin iba por el buen camino.

En fin, si alguien ha sido capaz de leer hasta aquí... ...que se venga a Cuenca y le invito a una copita de resolí, que se la ha ganado a pulso  :o .
Un saludo, Ign.

----------


## MagMinu

yo la cagué muco, lo comente en algun otro post pero con otra intención, gracias a todos me hicieron reflexionar y pensar que lo que estaba haciendo era de inutiles, lo cuento:

Eso que estaba en mi casa leiendome elm libro de GEC y no se como pude pero en 2 meses me lo leí, pero lo bueno es que decia que lo sabia todo porque me lo habia leido todo, pero en realidad no sabia nada, pero nada de nada y luego por mis c...... me dije, empezaré otro, y así fue 2 dias despues me estava leiendo el 2 tomo, parecia un imbecil, segui con esto seis messes y cuando passaron 6 meses me dí cuenta, que me habia leido 3 o 4 libros, y encima decia que lo sabia hacer todo.
Total que escribi en un post y me hicieron reflexionar, que no se como no pude yo, pero el caso es que estube pensado como podia haber sido tan cabezudo.
Decidí empezar de nuevo, aora ya llevo 1 año y me termino el tomo 1 de Gec.

Seguramente ay muchas faltas, tengo 15 años y soy catalan, escribir castellano no es lo mio jeje.

Saludos, espero que no os pase a vosotros  :Lol:   :D

----------


## BusyMan

ign... me lo he leido y en un par de semanas me bajo a Cuenca a por mi premio...

Si te crees que es broma es que no me conoces.

Ummm... veamos, se me acaba de ocurrir... en dos o tres semanas voy a bajarme con un par de colegas magos y montamos por ahí una quedada si os parece bien.


¿Mis pecados? La gula y la lujuria, claro.

----------


## ign

> Lo que sería bueno es que intentáramos que fuera un hilo lo más _limpio_ posible para que fuera útil.


Perdón por manchar el hilo, pero sólo quiero hacerle un comentario a BusyMan: Cuando quieras  :D . Seguro que esa quedada me enriquece un montón.

Un saludo, Ign.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Por lo que veo casi todos cometemos los mismos pecados. Ahí va mi confesión:

Mi principal error ha sido mi secuencia de aprendizaje. Yo comencé con "Cartomagia Fundamental" y los tres primeros tomos de la "Gran Escuela Cartomágica". Recuerdo que cuando entre por primera vez al foro era el libro del que todo el mundo hablaba: que si es lo mejor para empezar, que si yo estoy aprendiendo con el, etc, etc. Pues cogí y me lo compré. 

A los pocos meses me encontraba haciendo juegos con una serie de técnicas que me sobrepasaban y puedo decir que nunca me han visto nada... ni un doble levantamiento descuadrado, ni un empalme, ni una cuenta falsa... nada. Pero mis presentaciones eran tensas, me ponía muy nervioso y no disfrutaba con las actuaciones (estaba más pendiente de "cubrir" ciertas cosas y de que todos saliese bien que de la presentación y del público). Afortunadamente, hace unos pocos meses me dí cuenta de mi gran error. Y adquirí los libros de Florensa y posteriormente la serie Light de Giobbi (me falta el Roberto Light porque estaba agotado). 

El caso es que desde hace unos meses, estoy disfrutando muchisimo de la magia. Gracias a los libros de Florensa y los juegos automáticos me centro sobre todo en la presentación, en divertirme y divertir a los demás, creo que mi magia ha mejorado muchisimo porque lo veo en sus caras y en sus reacciones. Con pequeñas técnicas como mezclas falsas o algún control potencio algunos juegos automáticos y de vez en cuando meto algún juego "algo" más técnico con alguna cosita que estoy practicando (pero muy pocas veces). Creo que poco a poco voy encontrando la forma en que me gusta presentar los juegos, mi personaje. 

Se que muchos están comentiendo el mismo pecado y espero que se den cuenta pronto de su error. El Cartomagia Fundamental no es un libro de iniciación. Es un libro que puedes empezar a sacarle partido cuando ya sabes presentar y estar delante del público. De hecho creo que quien domine todas las técnicas del libro de Vicente Canuto es un grandísimo cartomago. 

A parte de ese pecado he sido un poco comprador compulsivo de libros y de barajas (Cartomagia Fundamental, tres tomos del Giobbi, los Cartomagia Fácil, la serie Light, de Paul, Joyas de la Cartomagia, el FP del Gran Henry, Ascanio...). Pero de eso no me confieso porque no me arrepiento  :Wink: 

¿Me perdona mis pecados Padre Zarkov?

PD: Una última confesión, tengo una Brainwave. Sí, sí... anticlímax, lo se, lo se... ahora lo se....

----------


## ExTrEm0

Padre, perdóneme porque he pecado.

Yo soy de los que no sabía presentar bien (ni sé), como decía alguno por ahí, convertía los juegos en "trucos". Ahora intento darle siempre una presentación a los juegos, pienso en lo que va a pensar el espectador, ponerme en su piel, dar una explicación a lo que ocurre, que no sobre ningún movimiento...
Ese ha sido mi mayor error dentro de la magia, valorar más las técnicas que la presentación, cuando las dos son igual de importantes al menos (quizá la presentación más, aún no lo tengo claro...).

La verdad es que aún no he caído en el "consumo mágico". Sólo tengo barajas normales. Ni FP ni nada parecido. La verdad es que, al menos por ahora, no me molan los gimnicks. Me gusta que todo se pueda dar a examinar, me gusta que todo sea lo más limpio posible.

¿Cuál es mi penitencia?

----------


## zarkov

> ¿Me perdona mis pecados Padre Zarkov?


Hijo mío, yo no tengo potestad para perdonarte, pero con tu propósito de enmienda seguro que el que debe ya lo habrá hecho.

Bueno, yo confieso que un principio me acerqué solamente a una disciplina de la magia pensando que no tenían que ver unas con otras. Compré libros (y sigo comprando) pero de esto no me arrepiento. Me he dado cuenta que la técnica no lo es todo. También confieso haberme orientado totalmente más a la realización técnicamente de juegos sin pensar en el por qué y centrándome en el cómo (con el subsiguiente sufrimiento y frustración). Ahora empiezo a ver un poco más allá y a entender cuál es el camino que quiero tomar en el futuro.
Sin ir más lejos, hace un tiempo vi un vídeo de un juego con cuatro cartas. No voy a entrar en detalles. He necesitado dos meses para poder atisbar su complejidad técnica, la importancia del manejo y los principios que hacen que funcione, es decir, he tenido que realizar un completo análisis (y en mi caso, por mi nivel, seguro que incompleto) antes de poder acometer el aprendizaje técnico mínimo que me permita profundizar en lo realmente importante. Con este rollo quiero decir que confieso una gran falta de perspectiva sobre la complejidad de las cosas.

Mi propósito de enmienda va por ese camino. Aprender lo sencillo como escalón previo para lo complejo. Muy obvio, pero a veces uno no se da cuenta. También quiero ampliar miras más allá de las cartas entendiendo que los objetos son un vehículo para conseguir algo. En tener claro ese algo es en lo que voy a invertir más esfuerzo.
No sé si alguien ha pasado o pasa por esta situación.

----------


## rafa cama

Uno de mis múltiples pecados fue el querer saber muchos juegos. Y claro, al final no hacía bien ninguno.

Ahora, cada vez tengo menos repertorio, trabajando cada vez con menos juegos, y creo que voy bastante mejor.

Saludines.

----------


## venator

Gracias Zarkov por este hilo que debería ser de obligada lectura para todo aquel que empiece. Si lo hubiese leido hace un año cuando empece seguro que no hubiera cometido todos esos errores en los que coincidimos muchos.

Básicamente mi error es el de todos: la impaciencia. 
Un amigo me enseño un par de cosas (el break y el doble lift) después de que le insistiera muchisimo tras ver un par de juegos. A partir de ahí me puse a practicarlos con mi baraja española de jugar al mus en la universidad, y conseguí que me salieran (o eso pensé entonces).
Después me hice con el Canuto y me lié a aprender un montón de técnicas (cuentas, controles, empalmes,...) y claro, en la euforia del momento cometí grandísimos errores, hasta el punto de que comentarios como "Es que te he visto que llevabas una carta en la mano" o " Se ven que son dos cartas" se hicieron habituales. Decepción, frustración y rabia, mucha rabia.
Desde ese momento me puse de nuevo con el Canuto desde otra perspectiva. Empecé desde el principio a trabajar todos los juegos en el orden en el que vienen en el libro, desde cero, incluso en el de la carta guía del capítulo 1.

Ahora puedo decir que he superado el bache y he aprendido mucho con ello. Realizo una buena cantidad de juegos con una técnica mínima y la gente está encantada cuando los realizo. De hecho ya no realizo ni dobles, ni empalmes ni nada, solamente controles fáciles, mezclas falsas, algún forzaje sencillo y mucha, mucha presentación. 

Así descubrí lo que es la magia de verdad y lo mucho que conforta el ver las caras de asombro de la gente. 

PD: y como no, ahora estoy pensando en adquirir los Roberto Light. Por que todos somos igual de burros?

----------


## shark

me uno a los compradores compulsivos, y igual que marco antonio, primero de efectos y ahora de libros, considero que el dinero gastado en libros nunca es dinero mal gastado.

----------


## Sembei

Bueno, padre...  no quiero tenerle aquí toda la noche, así que le contaré sólo lo más reciente:   (es sólo una cita cinematográfica, no me hagáis caso).


Pecados informáticos por mi adicción al burro 
que me llevaron a
Intentar aprender numismagia leyendo unas páginas del BOBO en pdf
que me llevó a 
Algun video de numismagia por la vía ecuestre
que me llevó a 
impaciencia, frustración y meditación
que me llevó a 
Videos de cartomagia por la vía ecuestre
que me llevó a 
Aprender cosas de Oz y Brad, cosas buenas y no tanto, práctica y práctica
que me llevó a 
algún pequeño chasco, pero también algún éxito notable
que me llevó a 
ilusionarme y buscar la manera de hacer más y mejores juegos
que me llevó a 
querer formarme una buena base de conocimientos con libros decentes adquiridos de forma decente...
que me llevan por otros senderos.


Empezar con Brad y Oz me hizo creer que la magia era muy fácil, y por eso al empezar con los libros adecuados vi lo poco que sabía en realidad. Si no sabía ni barajar bien!
Pero por otro lado esos videos me animaron muchísimo a querer aprender más y más. 
Entiendo ahora el porqué de las críticas a los que basan su formación solo en vídeos, pero no entiendo que se les ataque tan duramente. Si yo he acabado encontrando el camino de los libros, que es una conclusión lógica después de un tiempo de búsqueda: ¿Por qué no van a llegar a esta conclusión los demás que hacen lo mismo? Quiero decir, aconsejar sí, atacar... bueno, sólo en casos extremos.

Y siguiendo con mis pecados (que se me va, que se me va!), soy adicto también a comprar barajas (ghost, black tiger, black tiger p. rojos, tally-ho, etc.. ). Creo que esto sólo es pecado para algunos.

¿Qué más? Pues... no sé, hay tantos! Intenté hacerme un Raven y cuando me dí cuenta no me servía para nada, hice alguna que otra comprilla compulsiva  (como casi todo el mundo),  alargué alguna actuación de sobremesa con un juego innecesario que no había practicado bastante (fastidiando bastante la atmósfera que había creado), .... 
Dejémoslo en que , como pecador , soy bastante completo.

Ah! y cuando no sabía que usaba trucos de cámara... me gustaba Blaine!  :roll:


En fin, si equivocándose se aprende, yo he aprendido mucho. 
Espero que le sirva a alguien!

----------


## motins

Ave María purísima...

Yo también he pecado, y parece ser que es un pecado común.

Intentaré enfocar de manera concisa el porqué de mi pecado.

Creo que mi debilidad hacia la cartomagia me hizo querer saber tanto que un dia me di cuenta que no sabia nada. Como dijo aquel, llegó el dia que sólo sabia que no sabia nada.

Resulta que empezé con GEC I y en poco tiempo ya conocia todas las técnicas y los juegos, pero el hecho de descubrir dichas técnicas, me hacia pensar que no era suficiente, que necesitaba mas. El día que con el GEC II llegué AL JUEGO (y lo pongo en mayúsculas para recalcarlo) que me hizo querer saber mas de este magico mundo y cue como fuese queria realizar, me di cuenta que necesitaba volver al principio porque conocía todo lo que se necesitaba para realizarlo, pero en realidad no dominaba ninguna de las técnicas.

Así que la ambición me corrompió y espero ser perdonado, ya que lo que me llevó a ello fue el encanto de la magia.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## Coyotecordoba

> Ah! y cuando no sabía que usaba trucos de cámara... me gustaba Blaine!  :roll:n!


Te ha faltado un pelo para condenarte para siempre  :Wink1:

----------


## BusyMan

Todos pecamos.

Alguna vez que otra he descuidado los ángulos con resultados funestos.

Abuso del regazo, abuso de las mangas, abuso de las camareras...

Ah, y no se forzar... no, ni bien ni mal, no se :(

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Abuso del regazo, abuso de las mangas, abuso de las camareras...


¿Quieres decir que abusas del regazo de las camareras mientras les metes, no ya mano, sino todas las mangas?

CONFIESO que te envidio.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Bueno ..

Damas, caballeros, comunidad de gays y lesbianas, maestros, aprendices, cazatrucos, lectores, apreciados compañeros, y otra gente de mal vivir (creo que ya no me dejo a nadie) me voy a confesar …

Yo empecé en la magia por casualidad, por decirlo de algún modo, cosa de la que no me siento para nada orgulloso. Después de la típica partida de cartas siempre pedía juegos de magia a los ludopatas, pero nadie sabia nada. Un día casualmente pasaron por el C+ el documental “Magos como tú” que seguía los pasos de Amelie, y entonces allí descubrí que cualquiera puede aprender y hacer magia. ¿Y por qué yo no? Pensé para mí.

Busqué un poco por internet, juegos, o  algo para aprender, lo que fuera … y después del ir haciendo click, y click y click … ya me había perdido de nuevo, hasta que finalmente me topé con este foro. 

Lo primero que hice fue leer casi todos los hilos en Nuevo en Magia y Cartomagia, … Lo que más leí fue … “Canuto mejor libro para empezar” (Y una m***da) [La gente de nivel 0 no esta preparada], y luego leí cualquiera puede encontrar cosas por allí … E idiota de mi, busqué por allí. 

Debo confesar que si no fuera por eso ya jamás hubiera empezado, (quizá hubiera sido mejor así). 

Poco a poco fui cogiendo más confianza en el foro y me animé a preguntar … Típica pregunta de novato, típica pregunta que posteaba … ¿Qué es un gimmick? ¿Qué barajas me compro? ¿Dónde consigo esto? De la que más me avergüenzo es la de “¿Qué tal empezar por la mnemónica?

Seguí buscando por allí, y sorpresa, también tienen vídeos … Tengo muchos, pero me he mirado pocos, y los pocos que he mirado son de Tony Hassini ¡Que desgracia!

Por aquel entonces yo pensaba que saber magia era conocer los secretos de los juegos. Así que empecé una “carrera de coleccionismo” que estaba dispuesto a ganar … Todo, por cutre o por díficil que fuera, acababa en mi pc … 

Acabé sabiendo juegos muy buenos que me era imposible realizar, y cuando me pedían un juego pues pocos sabia hacer … los 3 o 4 primeros que vienen en el Canuto, y claro, comparado con lo que yo “pensaba que sabia” me parecía poco. (Algo va mal…)

Luego llegaron las barajitas trucadas … ¡Maldita sea! … Me enamoré demasiado de la radio. Me leí el librito ese de tiendamagia para poder hacer muchos efectos … hasta que un día en la uni alguien me dijo … “hazme el juego que le hiciste ayer a Elías del dos de corazones” … Mira que tuve siempre especial cuidado de no “jugar” nunca con la misma persona … Total, que ya pude enterrar la baraja. Dar a elegir un dos de corazones era demasiado peligroso, por no decir una gilipollez.

Con lo bien que uno se lo pasaba escuchando …. ¡Que bueno! ¡¿Cómo lo haces? ¡Joder tío, estoy flipando!

Por suerte decidí hacer borrón y cuenta nueva. Cada vez leía con más atención los mensajes para los novatos, escuchando consejos y no “referencias”, la era Light estaba a punto de empezar …

Poco a poco fui entendiendo lo que es la magia, y lo grande que puede llegar a ser. Lo preciosa que es, si se cuida como se debe, empecé a ir a todos los shows, números, actuaciones y festivales de magia que podía (Sana costumbre, y no especialmente cara). Me compré los Light, y aparqué el Canuto (Lo retomaré cuando sepa transmitir magia, me dije a mí mismo), luego mi interés por la Historia y la Teoría empezó a crecer de manera exponencial.

Y allí es cuando empieza mi “buen pecado”, la compra compulsiva de libros … Empecé a comprar libros (de esos con hojas de papel que se pueden tocar, y puedes leer en la cama o en el tren), compraba a un ritmo más alto de lo que podía leer. Hoy por hoy aún tengo libros a medias en mi habitación, y una larga lista de libros “imprescindibles” que me quiero comprar.

Creo que mi actitud ha mejorado bastante, a pesar de eso hay cosas que no me perdono. Me gustaría tener más disciplina si fuera posible, poder dedicarle más horas, y en fin … tomármelo siempre con calma, que es como más se disfruta.

Y bueno … si alguien lee esto y se siente identificado y tiene ganas de replantearselo, enhorabuena. ¡Dejad la carrera, que no os va a servir de nada!

Como me dijo Markos, … “Hay cosas que sabes, que no deberías saber” y cuanta razón tiene, pues hay cosas de las que ya no podré disfrutar al 100% desde el lado más profano.

PD: Busy, si te vienes por Barcelona, yo también quiero invitarte a lo que quieras. (Dentro del presupuesto estudiante medio).

----------


## Sentiras

Yo, el "pecado" principal que he tenido es a veces improvisar juegos sin haberlos ensayado antes, sólo porque recordaba que otras veces me habían salido bien. También hacer fases aisladas de juegos, improvidadamente, disminuyendo bastante la fuerza del efecto. Tengo anotado en mi hoja de pautas mágicas: "PROHIBIDO IMPROVISAR. PROHIBIDO PRESENTAR SIN HABER ENSAYADO EL DÍA ANTERIOR". A ver si lo cumplo.

                  Y otra cosa que me ha ocurrido es la falta de ganas para ensayar, para trabajar anotando las versiones y detalles de los juegos...vamos, Pereza, que me ha hecho durante largas temporadas sobrevolar la Magia sin tocarla. Es como el que le gusta ir a las librerías y hojear libros, tocarlos, decir que este es interesante, que le gustaría leerse aquel otro, pero sin leerse ninguno finalmente. Soy un vago redomado y un flojo, y el caso es que cuando me pongo a la labor, después lo agradezco, porque estoy más feliz.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

COnfieso que me ha encantado la confesión de 3D.

PROPONGO, que se cree alguna sección del foro que se llamae (por ejemplo) 'Grandes Perlas' o 'cuadro de honor' en la que coloquemos hilos o mensajes de esos que no tienen desperdicio y que deben ser leídos por todos.

La reflexión de 3D me parece genial.

----------


## BusyMan

> PD: Busy, si te vienes por Barcelona, yo también quiero invitarte a lo que quieras. (Dentro del presupuesto estudiante medio).


A la pregunta de ''Se puede vivir de la magia?'' yo respondería: ''No lo se, pero al menos se puede beber de gorra por toda España''  :mrgreen: 
No sabes tú a lo que te acabas de exponer jeje

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ya nos contarás qué tal si te invita a camareras...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Gracias O'Ma.   :Oops:  

A mi la verdad también se me había ocurrido crear una sección de “Grandes Perlas”, o “Post para enmarque”.

Pero tanto de buenos como de malos … Aún me muero de la risa cuando recuerdo a alguien que dijo … “Si le veo por la calles de Madrid, lo saludaré” …  Refiriéndose al “Viejo de la Dama”. 

En el lado de los buenos … La visión de Talman de la Magia, el análisis del “Suit Apparition”, el “Atisbo vs Me la Corto”, uno sobre preparación de barajas d Busy, algunas de las votaciones del festival, y un largo etc …

----------


## &gt;&lt;((())º&gt;

Como muy bien dijo VENATOR “este hilo debería ser de obligada lectura para todo aquel que empiece”. Encuentro que somos muchos a los que nos ayudan tremendamente las experiencias en los comienzos de la magia de otra gente. En serio, se debería plantear el ubicar el hilo en algún sitio más visible del foro. Voy con mi corta historia.

Hace un par de mesecillos que estoy intentando aprender algo de magia leyendo algún libro (me he comprado el Roberto Light, y me he leído el de los 5 puntos mágicos, enciclopedia del forzaje y magia en el bar), viendo algunos videos… 
   Al principio me compré el Roberto Light y una baraja fournier 505. Poco después, no se por que, me compré una baraja Menetekel, quizas es que todavía no se casi nada, pero creo que se le puede sacar muy, pero que muy poco jugo a esta baraja, que no uso nada.

Un mesecito después, me hice con una biselada, en un momentín descubrí que se podían hacer tantas y tantas cosas con esta baraja… que también la aparque, esta vez, por miedo de dejar abandonada la baraja normal y todas sus posibilidades que me valdrían de base para el futuro (aquí creo que acerté bastante). También me compré un FP y un pañuelito rojo, que aunque lo he hecho a público solo un par de veces, es fenomenal, muy sorprendente.

   Hace pocas semanas empecé a utilizar el “burro” para los libros, pero hoy he tomado la determinación de  parar de hacerlo (siendo sincero también diré que no borraré los que tengo) y volveré con Roberto.
¿Me recomendáis que me compre los otros dos tomos? (Extra y Super)

También curioseo algo con las cuerdas, los 2 juegos que sirven de básico para muchos otros (corta y recompone, y 3 diferentes que se hacen iguales) y quisiera empezar a husmear con la numismagia (he estado a punto de comprarme el “Gran Euro Hopping Half”, que no lo descarto), 
¿el Bobo es el libro adecuado para iniciar desde cero con las monedas? ¿me podéis recomendar algún otro?… perdón, ya lo buscaré por el foro.

Pues eso, que aquí os dejo una parte de mis vivencias.

Saludos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Gracias por tu aportación, Pez. eso sí... de los que tengas bajados de la burra.. hombre, al menos compra los que te parezcan realmente buenos.   :Wink:

----------


## ingodwetrust

Cuando tenía 8 años llegué a casa de mi abuelo un sábado y me hizo por primera vez una magia. Ordenó un palo de la baraja del uno al diez y, después de contarme una historia impresionante sobre el poder de los números y las cartas, me pidió que pensase en un número del uno al diez y que, sin él mirar, pasase tantas cartas de la parte inferior del mazo a la parte superior como número hubiera pensado. Después me hablaba sobre la importancia de la elección del número que yo había elegido, sobre el por qué ese y no otro, y me contaba un montón de historias acerca de las cartas para, acto seguido, empezar a soltarlas una a una encima de la mesa y pedirme que le dijese que parase cuando yo quisiese. Con media baraja espolvoreada en la mesa él enarcaba una ceja, levantaba su gran mano, apuntaba con el dedo índice hacia abajo y empezaba a hacer rotaciones muy lentas sobre las cartas mientras me decía... Ahora Fernando, como tú has elegido un número y has decidido cuándo parar de soltar cartas, es a tí al que te toca decir cuando tengo que parar de girar mi mano. Al decir yo "para" vi como bajaba ese dedo índice y se posaba encima de una carta muy despacio, el momento era mágico, único porque yo estaba convencido de haber decidido absolútamente todo, y cuando retiró la carta del montón me preguntó... ¿Cuál fue tu elección?.... y mi cara se llenó con una sonrisa al ver aquel cuatro de tréboles. Desde aquel día cada vez que iba a verle le pedía que me hiciese de nuevo lo de los números, y cada vez que lo hacía al llegar al momento de la historia me contaba una distinta (eso era para mí magia). Yo cambiaba de número, y siempre salía el mío. Aquello a mí me fascinó y me marcó para siempre. Mi abuelo no se dedicaba a la magia, era médico y un apasionado de la lectura, la poesía y el teatro, aunque sabía hacer tres magias super sencillas en cuanto a técnica, pero muy bien presentadas. Verle hacer esas tres cosas era motivante, pero lo más motivante fue que jamás me desveló sus secretos, probablemente porque yo nunca le pregunté. Siempre quedaba tan fascinado que no había ni la más mínima curiosidad por saber cómo lo había hecho, porque a esa edad partía de la base de que era símplemente.... MAGIA, y que no existía más explicación que esa.

Y a partir de ese momento vienen mis pecados capitales. Encontré un libro en una feria de libros sobre tropecientos trucos de magia. Explicaba de forma mediocre los empalmes, dobles lifts, falsas mezclas y algunos juegos, con el que creí haber adquirido todo el conocimiento necesario. Obviamente, me pasó como se comentó más arriba con el tema de... se te han visto dos cartas, tío que has cogido cinco en vez de cuatro, y demás... 

Luego vinieron algunas malas influencias, la edad del pavo, la edad de comernos el pavo, y después la de marcharme de casa para ir a la universidad, con lo cual os podéis hacer una idea de lo aparcado que quedó todo, sobre todo porque en aquellos entonces de los ordenadores casi no se hablaba en la escuela de Arquitectura en la que estudié, y del internet menos. (A ver, no quiero que se piense que tengo 80 años porque tengo 30, pero es que todo esto ha ido muy rápido. Empecé a usar el ordenador el cuarto año de carrera y con reparos porque veía a gente que entregaba el fin de carrera ese año dibujado a lápiz). Total, que ese fue el pecadísimo, el mayor de todos, el momento en el que aparqué el pequeño interés, pero la gran ilusión, que me había reportado mis contactos con la magia.

Hace un año más o menos, quizá por disponer de un poco más de tiempo, se me encendió de nuevo esa bombillita y lo intenté otra vez. Esta vez fue más sencillo por la facilidad que nos da el internet, aunque de sencillo que resulta creo que algunas veces roza lo peligroso, porque se cae en todas las cuestiones que se han mencionado anteriormente, como de hecho pasó (y ya no sé qué número es este pecado, porque vaya tela con el mensajito).

Ahora voy con muchísima calma. Compro libros y los estudio buscando consejos sobre ellos en la red (que fue como di con este foro). Por supuesto que he visto algunos videos en youtube, o alguno que me ha pasado alguien o he bajado yo (este pecado creo que no tiene penitencia, pero lo confieso), y he llegado a la conclusión de que el sosiego lo encuentro pudiendo mover las páginas de papel, y no con los clicks del ratón hasta que acierto con el momento que quiero ver en la barra de progreso del Media Player (me pone de los nervios...).

Total, que esto ya quedó contado, pido penitencia y le doy mil gracias a aquel cuatro de tréboles por haberme hecho sentir la magia cuando era un niño.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Hola Ingod... (Mucho billete 'yankee' hay por aquí   :Lol:  ):

A tu estupendo escrito sólo puedo ponerle un 'pero': Tu abuelo, aprte de médico, ERA MAGO. Admito que era mago 'puntual'. De un solo juego y para tí, pero tal y como cuentas que te lo hacía una y otra vez y el efecto que tenía sobre tí ESO ERA MAGIA (sí, con mayúsculas).

¿A cuantos pseudomagos conocemos (yo veo a uno todas las mañanas en el espejo) que conocen y ejecutan un montón de juegos y, apesar de que se autodefinen como magos, no han hecho magia en su puñetera vida?

Un abrazo y mi admiración por tu abuelo.

----------


## BusyMan

> le doy mil gracias a aquel cuatro de tréboles por haberme hecho sentir la magia cuando era un niño.


Sí :D siempre se empieza por el cuatro de trébol

----------


## zarkov

¡Qué hilo más gratificante, estimulante, emocionante...!

El confesionario está abierto en horario continuo 24x7x366.

No hay nada más humano que los pecados, bueno sí, los vicios.

----------


## ignoto

> Sí :D siempre se empieza por el cuatro de trébol


No señor.
Es el 10 de trébol.

Y si no, que se lo pregunten al de las pulseras.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> El confesionario está abierto en horario continuo 24x7x366.


Tu te riges por el calendario ruso, que tiene más semanas y días que arrugas la Montiel, ¿no?

Porque o pones 24(horas)x365(días) (más el bisiesto) o pones 24 (horas) x 7 (días) x 52 (semanas aprox.)


Sí, era por 'foder'.

----------


## ingodwetrust

Muchas gracias O'Malley por las palabrillas. Y claro que mi abuelo era MAGO, pero era un mago de sueños, todo te lo contaba  y hacía con magia (el otro día me acordé de él al ver a René Lavand en Nada x Aquí, el tono de voz y el ritmo de la charla eran muy parecidos). Mi conclusión sobre aquellas experiencias es que la magia es magia no por el E-fecto, sino por el A-fecto que le tenga a la magia el que te la cuenta. 

Y referente a aquel primer juego puedo decir que tardé un montón de tiempo, una vez que conocí el fundamento del mismo,  en evitar el comentario  de... total, que esa misma, no??...al sacar su número, porque no sabía cómo hacer para que no se me notase que la carta la tenía más que identificada. Y en cuanto a la charla.... Ofú!!!... el día que consiga hacer una charla la mitad de buena que la de mi abuelo.... "me la corto".

----------


## zarkov

Vale, me confieso de tener la cabeza totalmente ocupada con las ofertas de servicio a los clientes.

Veinticuatro horas, los siete días de la semana y durante los trescientos sesenta y seis días del año (yo sólo trabajo los bisiestos).

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> la magia es magia no por el E-fecto, sino por el A-fecto que le tenga a la magia el que te la cuenta.


Que alguien avise al enmarcador oficial del foro. Aquí tiene currillo. En madera de la buena, por favor.  :Lol:

----------


## ingodwetrust

> Iniciado por ingodwetrust
> 
>  la magia es magia no por el E-fecto, sino por el A-fecto que le tenga a la magia el que te la cuenta.
> 
> 
> Que alguien avise al enmarcador oficial del foro. Aquí tiene currillo. En madera de la buena, por favor.


Pues gracias otra vez O'Malley.... al final te voy a invitar a comer....

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

(¡Rediez!, ya sólo me falta un punto... a ver a veeeeer)

Estoooo Ingod, que digo que las monedas de tu avatar.. como que muy chulas. buen efecto de cambio de color y tamaño y tal. No se había visto nunca tan buena magia en el avatar....

(Ya estoy segregando jugos gástricos....)

----------


## ingodwetrust

Son chulas, ehhh :Confused: ... y sin hopping half ni nada... todas buenas buenas... de las que se pueden tirar al suelo y no saltan las cascarillas..... 

Pues tienes el puntillo ese... Te debo una comida. :roll:

----------


## zarkov

**************************************************  *****

Retomemos el sentido del hilo, please.


**************************************************  *****

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Retomemos el sentido del hilo, please.


(Qué mala es la envidia....)


YO CONFIESO:

Que soy un mago (es mucho decir) más bien mediocre. Muchos creen (y tienen el valor de decirlo públicamente) que soy uno  de los 'gurús' del foro. Se basan en mis consejos. Pues bien, dichos consejos no están basados en un conocimiento mágico ganado a base de experiencia y estudio como es el caso de los verdaderos grandes del foro. Muchas veces son consejos simplemente basados en mi sentido común. Me refiero a que es el que tengo yo, no a que tenga un gran sentido común. 

Se me da bien la retórica y el uso de la palabra para expreasr cosas, pero eso no me convierte en mago. Como mucho en charlatán.

Vale que soy capaz de ilusionar un poco con algunos de mis juegos basados más en la narración que en la técnica, pero mago, lo que se dice mago.. más bien poquito.

----------


## Marco Antonio

"El sentido comun es el menos comun de todos los sentidos"

Y normalmente lo tienen aquellos que menos se lo merecen   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Es un buen post, que hace recapacitar mucho, mucho y mucho.

por cierto... no acabo de entender bien el post de Busi... ese que habla de forzar a no se que camareras...... 
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## martamagika

AISSS que no se si he llegado demasiado tardeee yo tambien soy compradora compulsiva de juegos y de libros tambien me pasa lo mismo que a la mayoria muchos de los juegos se quedan ahi parados esperando tiempos o manos mejores....¿ como acertar en la compra de los juegos si la red vende mas que enseña?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> por cierto... no acabo de entender bien el post de Busi... ese que habla de forzar a no se que camareras......


Yo no digo nada si no es en presencia de mi abogado....

----------


## eldavy

Quiero daros las gracias a todos los que habéis participado en este hilo.

Lo primero decir que mi primera compra, hace unos dias,  iba a ser una baraja y "Cartomagia Fundamental" de Vicente Canuto... pero no pude resistirme a añadir al carrito un FP y un pañuelo, y un truco de desaparición del cigarrillo por aquello de "Fácil, no se requiere técnica" :evil: .
La segunda compra fue a la semana siguiente, otras tres barajas normales y una Pop-eyed popper, que "tampoco requiere técnica"; tras el examen inicial ha ido al cajón a hacer compañía al FP, al pañuelo y al "desaparecedor de pitillos".

Me he centrado en la lectura del Canuto, y veo reflejados en vuestra experiencia los mismos síntomas que van aflorando: la impaciencia, el querer saber hacer cosas impresionantes, las ganas de hacerle magia a alguien...

Por fortuna gracias a este foro, creo que estoy siendo comedido y no me estoy descarriando mucho, estoy machacando los primeros capítulos, haciendo los juegos una y otra vez, buscando diferentes maneras de presentarlos... pero a uno le quema la sangre por, como decía antes, no poder hacerle los juegos a alguien, de modo que ha habido un par de días que he usado a familiares como conejillos de indias; es aquí donde he empezado a darme cuenta realmente de la dificultad de ilusionar a la gente, y mira que los juegos son automáticos... pero siento que estoy a años luz de poder presentar algo decentemente, y de la técnica aún no estoy en condiciones de considerar nada.
Por contra, también he comprobado el poder que ejercen las caras de asombro de los demás, creo que es el componente más adictivo de todo esto.

Y de momento ya vale, que para unas pocas semanas creo que ya está bien de reflexión.  :Wink:

----------


## juanete

Padre Zarkov, 
Debo confesar que he pecado, de palabra, de hecho  y de pensamiento ( de pensamiento con una que otra camarera al igual que busyman).
 L a ansiedad, ni hablar de esta, es mi gran pecado, para que les cuento lo que sufro cuando mi pedido se demora un poco mas de  lo presupuestado.
El no darle la importancia, en un principio, a la presentación y pensar que la técnica era todo.
Comprador compulsivo, de magia, pero ya lo estoy superando, estoy en tratamiento ( yo TRATO  de no comprar tantas cosas y a mi familia MIENTO, cuando lo cuento lo que he gastado).
LA IRA, es otro pecado, la ira que siento cuando veo un juego que se aleja cada vez mas de mis posibilidades, pero creo que otro pecado que tengo, que al final es una virtud es la OBSESIVO que soy, ya que esto me ayuda a lograr mi cometido.
Y al igual que muchos, ya tengo un pequeño museo de cosas que he comprado que no se cuando voy a utilizarlos, se siguen acumulando.
Quiero dar las gracias a ti padre Harkov, por darnos la oportunidad de limpiar nuestras mágicas almas de todos estos pecados, espero que me des tu bendición AMEN.

----------


## Dogma

Como cualquier mago yo también he comprado demasiadas cosas que han acabado guardadas en el cajón y, por supuesto, también he presentado trucos antes de tiempo con el consiguiente fracaso e imposibilidad de volver a presentar determinadas técnicas con algunas personas. Sin embargo, lo que mas me duele es haber intentado introducir a algunos amigos en este mundo y que despues de haber aprendido cuatro cosas lo hayan dejado y ahora se dediquen a destripar trucos.

----------


## zarkov

A seguir la confesión, porque los puros también tenemos pecados.

A veces apetece decir algo serio (así empieza siempre una tontería). Me gustaría recibir opiniones sobre lo que voy a escribir a continuación con la idea de saber si me equivoco, si acierto o es cosa de gusto. Son las primeras reflexiones. Si yo hubiera sabido que esto de la magia era cosa de pensar me hubiera puesto a hacer maquetas   :Lol:  

Me preocupa el manejo, no sé si es correcto el nombre. Me preocupa más cómo se hacen las cosas que hacerlas correctamente. No es que piense que no hay que saber hacer técnicas, muchas de ellas imprescindibles, por el contrario, me parece que no quiero aprender a hacerlas de cualquier modo.

Claro, no me preocupa si sale bien o mal, errores, fallos (esto es relativo, claro), lo que me preocupa es conseguir el manejo de la baraja estético y elegante, por lo menos a mi modo de ver. Está claro que es muy difícil conseguir eso.

Me he decidido a escribir este rollo porque estoy en el lecho del dolor de un catarro provocado por la contaminación de una ciudad que vive en una continua nube de polvo de obra y eso desanima mucho.

Dándole vueltas a la baraja, por casualidad y durante unos breves instantes, las cartas obedecían todas y cada una de mis órdenes y tal y como yo quería mientras estaba prácticando cuatro cuentas que se resisten.
Esto a sido un espejismo, ha pasado y todo ha vuelto a la normalidad. Sonó la flauta. Pero ya sé algo más. Sé qué se puede hacer y hacia dónde creo que debo mirar, por eso son importante vuestras opiniones para mí.

P.D. El que haga cachondeo con esto, que ya nos conocemos, le hago el sortilegio ese de la zapatilla tan famoso (no sé si es así exactamente, a lo mejor Ignoto me puede aclarar algo).

Ahora que lo leo parece un poco cursi el post  :roll:

----------


## Jesus el mago

Zarkov, esa duda también la tengo yo,  es verdad  que se la técnica para hacer  un doble, un pintaje, empalmar una bola, etc.  y por la respuesta del publico debo hacerlo correctamente, pero siempre esta la duda de si estas aprendiendo a hacerlo con  la elegancia o con  la finura de esos magos que admiramos, son muchas las veces que pienso que me estoy viciando con movimientos que no son correctos, con movimientos  burdos o bastos, que dificilmente podre corregir después.

Con los libros aprendemos la técnica pero no es suficiente, yo cuando puedo me paso horas viendo vídeos de Palmer, tamariz, etc.., y  tampoco creo que sea suficiente. 
Quizás  la solución estaría en ir periódicamente a esas asociaciones, círculos o reuniones de magos con experiencia. donde entre ellos se van  criticando aquellos  movimientos, para ir perfeccionando y ganando en calidad, pero por desgracia no todos tenemos ocasión de poder 
hacer esto.

----------


## magomago

Bueno zarkov , tu tranquilo , creo que a muchos nos ha pasado lo mismo que a ti,de echo hace unos meses postee en el foro algo parecido a lo que posteas tu esta vez.

La solución esta en la justa medida, practica un juego y cuando veas que lo tienes bien para presentar ,presentalo, porque hasta que lo realices en publico no sabrás que tal queda tal o cual cosa.

Hace poco cuando practicaba un juego me desanimaba,porque cambiaba algo simple , volvia a practicar con la practica corregida y nada.... que tampoco me gustaba.Al final estaba una semana pensando en como darle la vuelta a una carta y cuando me quedaba con el manejo A , a los dos dias me daba cuenta que era mejor el B , pero cuando practicaba con el manejo B tampoco me gustaba y al final pues............ me desanimaba y mandaba un juego que llevaba semanas practicando a la basura.

Asi que despues de introspeccionarme decidi quedarme con el primer manejo despues de pensar en la estructura y en los manejos con los que finalmente iba a decidirme a practicar el juego y ......... adelante y luego los cambios solo los realizo viendo como funcionan cuando les hago el juego a alguien.

----------


## juanete

Me ha pasado un monton de veces, que cuando creo tener un juego dominado surgen las dudas...¿ lo estare haciendo bien? mis movimientos son elegantes? , se me nota algo?...DIos iluminame.

----------


## ricard21

Hoal Zarkov, un dia despues de ver a Williamson, lo habia visto muchas veces, pense, asi se manejan las cartas, porque no es saber hacer una tecnica y otra simplemente, si no es un todo un conjunto, eto es lo que quiero conseguir, no se si lo conseguire pero por lo menos a ver si lo intento, es una reflexion parecida a la vuestra Zarkov, Magomago, Juanete, Jesus. 

Yo os recomendaria (posiblemente lo habeis hecho) que os pusierais un rato delante de la camara, webcan, etc. y os pusierais un rato a hacer tecnicas, las maximas que podais y lo mejor que sepais hacerlas repitiendo una y otra vez hasta que creais haberla hecho bien, lo mismo para juegos enteros y despues lo observeis detenidamente seguro que os llevais mas de una sorpresa, ya no solo para llegar al extremo de esa elegancia o estilo que buscamos si no simplemente veremos que algunas cosas que creemos hacemos bien, estan mal hechas (depende mucho de nuestro nivel, claro), aunque llevemos algun tiempo en esto, algunas veces vamos cogiendo malos habitos y si no nos lo corrigen a tiempo se van quedando ahi, a mi personalmente me ha servido para corregir muchas cosas que creia hacia bien.

----------


## zarkov

Bueno, ya es un alivio ver que uno no está solo.
Es muy trabajoso y exigente esto de la magia ¿verdad? Hay que tener fe y espíritu de superación a prueba de bomba. En fin, seguiremos pa'lante.
Gracias compañeros.

----------


## heavyboy

Hace dias que nadie escribe nada aqui, ha llegado mi turno.
Me he vuelto a leer este hilo entero, de cabo a rabo, y he ido apuntandome las cosas que se me han ocurrido. Alla vamos...

Mi primer contacto con la magia ocurrio hace muchos años, ocho! Ahora tengo 20, ojalá hubiese tenido mas constancia.
Estaba en 1º de la ESO y era nuevo en el instiuto. Habia aprendido a jugar al poker hace poco y me dedicaba a jugar en los recreos con mis colegas. Llegamos a fundar un "club de poker" y se convirtio en el juego de moda. Imaginaos que miedo; un patio de colegio con todos los niños sentados en corros jugando al poker como los mafiosos xD. De pequeño siempre que empezaba algo, "marcaba tendencias". Al jugar al poker, me hice con unas cuantas barajas distintas, le coji el gustillo material, me molaba mirar mi caja y ver unas cuantas Bees y Aviator, algunas casi nuevas, otras bien usadas y suaves como plumas... mmm!
Un dia mi padre me regalo un libro que me abrio las puertas de la magia: "Libro de oro de la Magia con Naipes", de Florensa y Norman. Aprendi muy poquito sobre el sentido de la magia, el porqué de la ilusion y lo bonito que es hacer soñar. Aprendi muchos juegos sencillos y los pocos meses, decidi que tenia el libro dominado (en mi caso era verdad, pero eran trucos, no magia!) y pense que deberia comprarme un malentin de "Magia Borrás"  :117: . El caso es que me fui a una jugueteria y me compre una caja de carton rellena con muchos trastos: una chistera de plastico duro con doble fondo desmontable (abominable), un monton de esponjas de malisima calidad, un monton de cuerdas deshilachadas, un monton de tubos de plastico, y un libraco que parecia de fotocopias que ponia "1000 trucos de magia". Si hoy veo un libro que pone "trucos  de magia", me costará contenerme para no quemarlo. Al final todo aquello se fue a parar al fondo de un baul y se quedo olvidado. Paso un año, y en un todo a cien encontre una cajita de desaparicion, con un libro verde: "El r3y de la magia, tomo 3". El caso es que en el todo a cien solo tenian el 3 y el 1. Me pille los dos libritos, aprendi los "trucos" y se volvio a parar el aprendizaje. Yo no tenia ni idea de como era la "magia" de verdad. Nunca habia visto a ningun mago, ni siquiera en la tele, no sabia lo que podia llegar a hacer, y pronto me abandono la ilusion... Aun asi, recordaba todos los juegos, y llegue a actuar en las fiestas de cumpleaños de mis hermanos y amigos, haciendo juegos de cartomagia, juegos de trileros, el vaso a traves de la mesa...esas cosas que aprendemos todos al principio. Para mi aquello era el tope, ¡no sabia que habia mas! Entonces llego el verano, en 2º de la ESO, y las fiestas del barrio. Vino un mago, Mago Lujar (Luis Javier Arvelo),  e hizo un espectaculo alucinante. Vi tanto repertorio...tantas cosas, la gente se lo pasaba tan bien con el, se reia tanto! Me quede impactado. Usaba D-lite de colores, tenia una musica con una coreografia de mimo, tenia una ayudante (su hija, creo), hizo apariciones de palomas...para mi aquello era lo mas magico que habia visto nunca, me hizo alucinar. Tambien hizo el jueguecito de quitarle el sujetador con un pañuelo a una espectadora, que resulto ser una yonki gilip0llas y cuando lo vio se miro y dijo "no no, si esta aqui colega..." (lase con voz de yonki colocada xD). Cada vez que la veo por la calle me dan ganas de darle un guantazo. Al acabar el espectaculo lo pille, y le dije que yo sabia algunos trucos, que me habia gustado mucho, y que queria aprender. ¿Sabeis lo que hizo? Me dio una tarjeta suya, y quedo conmigo para enseñarme. ¡Vino a mi casa! ¡Que yo tenia 15 años por dios! Me trajo catalogos de magia, ¡adivinad de donde! Mag1cus y Selecc1ones Mag1cas  :Smile1:  incluso un VHS !  :117: 
Me regalo unos cuantos efectos, me explico como se hacian, me dejo un monton de material y muchas ganas de aprender. Se porto como un campeon  :Smile1:  Yo aprendi mucho con todas las cosas que me trajo, pero seguia sin tener ningun libro que me abriese la mente y me hiciese pensar como un mago, seguia solamente "haciendo trucos". La desilusion me pudo de nuevo, y el mago que llevo dentro se quedo dormido...
¿Sabeis cuando desperto? Hace un año y algo... Estaba en Madrid (para ir al Festi, si, el Festimad SUR, el de la cantueña, si si, lo se, tambien deberia confesarme por esto), con un amigo, en el Xanadú (yeah, mira que es grande), y nos encontramos el carrito de magia PYM (magiapympuntocom). No se si sabeis lo que es, pero vamos, es un puesto ambulante, lleno de efectos de magia, con un mago dentro  :Smile1:  Empece a mirar todos los efectos que tenian, y vi el del billete que se dobla en la mano, 5€. 
-Ala!, oye tu, que quiero ese.
-¿Alguna vez lo has visto?
-eh...si...
El tipo saco el billete, me lo enseño, hizo el juego...luego saco una baraja marcada (Rayos X), luego un estuche de desaparicion, empezo a bombardearme con el arsenal de efectos que tenian y me dejo KO. Me pille la baraja ascensor (aig...confieso  :117: ) y me fui con mi colega. En su casa, no habia manera de hacer que el juego quedara bien, no tenia ni soltura, ni labia, ni ostias, daba pena. Entonces fue cuando me mosquee...me cagon mi puta madre hombre!! Cuando volvi a Tenerife, rebusque en el baul y saque la caja de carton llena de mierda, perdi 5 minutos leyendo los 1000 trucos en fotocopias y luego los tire a la basura porque eran todos una bazofia.
Saque las paginas amarillas....magia (vease jugueterias) joder... ¡no tenemos tiendas de magia en Tenerife! (Queremos una delegacion de tiendamagia YA!) ¿Y ahora que hago yo? Internet...taráaa! masquemagiapuntocom. Libros...co-ñó!! 60€ un libro de magia!! Me compre el "pañuelo que desaparece"  :117:  y una baraja biselada (confiesooooooooo ) y ademas marcada (este es gordo eh...xD) solo me cobraron 7€ por los gastos de envio, que es lo que mas nos jode a los que vivimos aqui abajo... Despues de ver el "ridiculo" dedo de goma y de aprender los dos trucos que te enseñaban con la baraja biselada...ya estamos como antes... Habia vuelto a dejar de lado la "magia". Un dia, me fui a la casa de la guitarra, en santa cruz, a comprarle una harmonica a mi padre por su cumpleaños (que siempre quiso saber tocar), y vi que tenian barajas de cartas.Me salio la vena consumista y me compre una fournier 404 (baraja no encontrada xD este para los informaticos). Entonces le pregunte al tipo si tenian barajas especiales, de magia,o libros de cartomagia. El tio se puso a buscar y saco un libro polvoriento, enano, enjuto diria yo. "Magia con Naipes", editado por Fournier, escrito por Santiago de la Riva. Alucina pepinillos, ¡¡un libro de hace mas de 30 años!! ¡Joder! pero si habla de Ascanio como "un aficionado que esta empezando". Decia que los magos a veces no tienen tiempo para innovar y que los nuevos aficcionados son los creativos, por eso le mencionaba. Bueno, el libro digamos que no es lo mejor para empezar con la cartomagia, pero aqui ya habia mas material, mas teoria, mas lecciones de magia y menos de trampas. Exceptuando la parte dedicada al aspecto y la vestimenta del mago y las suposiciones de que cualquiera de tus espectadores siempre llevara un pañuelo o un sombrero ( :117: ), todo lo demas podia aplicarse a la epoca moderna. Aprendi sobre missdirection, sobre presentacion, y sobre los empalmes, dobles volteos, algunas mezclas y demas tecnicas basicas de cartomagia. Luego, otra vez la calma, no hay material...
Entonces llego...
NADA X AQUI !!! Seguro que muchos teneis que  confesar que os ha dado un empujon...vamos vamos, no seais cobardes! Aprete los dientes, junte pasta y empece a comprar dvds y libros. Para mi el Canuto fue el punto de partida perfecto. Segui con Sonata, 52 amantes,  Secretos definitivos de cartomagia, y un largo etcetera. Si algo tuve claro desde el principio es que lo mio eran las cartas :P Luego empece a navegar, encontre magiapotagia y me registre (hace mas de un año), me lie a buscar en ese-programa-p2p-que-todos-sabemos (confieso again) pero acabe decidiendo que los  libros en PDF no molan una mierda, y los videos de Hassini si molan (a pesar de lo que diga 3D), y que Brad Christian parece marica, pero el cabron hace flipar a la gente. aprendi que David Blaine parece retrasado mental y que Oz es un buen mago, pero Jay Noblezada es penoso. Compre DVDs de Ellusionist, la black tiger, la gosth, la gaffed gosth (y mola un huevo, no me arrepiento), y me empape horas y horas de explicaciones, de angulos, de consejos, de pequeñas cosas. Encontes un colega me presto su tesoro: La magia del Gran Palmer, 4 CDS con un avi dentro, y un pedazo de artista. Madre mia...cuando lo vi pense "joder, quiero moverme como este tio!". Saque la webcam y me grabe una y mil veces practicando, hasta lograr que mis movimientos se parecieran bastante. Luego encontre en VHS (EN EL RASTRO!!) Lessons in Magic de Juan Tamariz. Aquello me superaba. Nunca habia visto a Tamariz hablar en ingles, pero aprendi muchisimo sobre tecnica, y sobre se punto comico y desenfadado que le da Tamariz a su magia.
Luego volvi a encontrar este foro, y llevo dando vueltas por aqui leyendo desde hace varios meses. Encontre el Festival de Magia MagiaPotagia, y me baje algunos videos al azar. El primero que vi fue el de extremo(pio pio! :117: ) y "la belleza de lo imposible". Me quede acojonadito :P Me di cuenta de lo bien hecho que estaba, de que yo tambien podria hacerlo si lo analizaba y preparaba bien, y de todo lo que podria aprender de esta comunidad  :Smile1: 
Lo primero que hice fue presentarme, y luego buscar a todos los magos de tenerife. Dos o tres me respondieron, y magolek incluso me conto que hay una sociedad de magia (que callado se lo tienen estos chicharreros), las Tertulias Magicas Canarias (yo pense que esto estaba en las Palmas, y por cierto, creo recordar que Florensa era miembro de honor o algo parecido...jum), pero no me he atrevido a llamarle, porque no me siento preparado para meterme entre un monton de magos.  :117: 

Ha pasado mucho tiempo, y siento que no fui constante, que no supe buscar un camino, que he perdido años de practica y trabajo, pero que al fin se por donde tengo que ir  :Smile1:  
He pecado de lo mismo que muchos de nosotros, de consumista, de impaciente, de plasta con la familia y los amigos...
Creo que me he pasado un huevo escribiendo, y he dado demasiadas vueltas... xD Bueno...para terminar, os cuento unas anecdotas de este verano-otoño :P

Cuando estuve en el festival de lugo, el mes pasado, habia UN MONTON de magos, por todas partes, no solo los que estaban "contratados". Pude hablar con un monton de magos aficionados, con jorge blass y su inseparable bufanda, con malo el malisimo, con Anton!! (que suerte tiene ese hombre de estar vivo. buff). El caso es que entre tanto mago, algo tenia que notarse. En la gala de jorge blass, hizo un juego de desaparicion de un anillo,con una cajita, y parecia que se le habia estropeado...buf..esque...ainf...no se abre. Entonces vino el chiste: "ay...estos de mag1cus" xDD Una parte del publico se partio la caja, la otra ni se entero de que iba la broma. En esos momentos todos nos sentiamos muy complices de jorge  :Smile1: 

Esta otra es de agosto. Mi padre y sus primos,decidieron hacer una comida-reunion familiar, para que nos conocieramos todos los primos segundos (eramos como 100 personas xD). El caso es que a mi se me cae la baba cuando veo un monton de gente con ganas de ver magia y pasarselo bien, y mis tios empezaron a pedirme que hicera algo...total, que cuando me di cuenta estaba haciendo una sesion de magia de cerca grabada en video, ¡que gozada!  :Smile1:  Disfrute como un enano :P Ahora viene el pecado...xD Nos sentamos a cenar, y los que estaban a mis lados, seguian pidiendome magia, total, decidi que mas me valia parar, antes de caer pesado o meter la pata...peeeeeeero no sin antes dar el golpe de efecto. Fui al baño y me prepare un trozo de hilo invisible y un poquito de cera (si,vale, ya iba preparado...xD).Volvi a la mesa. Aver...atentos...fijaos en la servilleta... oooh!!! Y la cosa se desmadro. Cuando me di cuenta, estaba haciendo flotar una patata frita ( :117: ), moviendo una cuchara en circulos sobre el plato, y cosas por el estilo... El caso es que aunque fuese muy exagerado, estaba quedando bien...
-Oye!! Y puedes hacer flotar esto??
Cojo la miga de pan, la hago una bolita con cuidado...oh! flota! Cuando me di cuenta de que todo el mundo estaba callado, me di cuenta. Un trocito de la miga se habia despegado de la bola, y flotaba un par de centimetros por debajo. Zas! 4 o 5 manos me arrancaron el hilo, pero se les resbalo y no llegaron a verlo.
-Ala tio....lo has hecho con...un...un...
-Con un pelo! Yo lo he visto!!
 :117: DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
-Claro! Como lo tiene rubio y largo no se veia!! alaaaaaa! que tramposoooooooo!
xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

En fin... fue una gran cagada, pero al menos me rei :P Si hubiese parado a tiempo, hubiese quedado como un campeon, y todo el mundo recordaria la patata frita voladora, y no el "pelo rubio" con migas de pan.

----------


## zarkov

Bueno, lo tuyo no es una confesión, es un folletín completo y de tirón. Te habrás quedado a gusto   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Que sepas que la tila, tomada con moderación es muy buena   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Venga, ánimo y a seguir  pecando.

----------


## ignoto

Penitencia para los que se quejan de que tienen tres barajitas y seis jueguecillos de magia de cerca cojiendo polvo en un cajón porque no saben lo que es tener un trastero lleno de medianas ilusiones.

Penitencia para los que se quejan de impaciencia por aprender porque no saben lo que es tener una actuación de compromiso a finales de enero y que el imbécil del "pagano" te diga un 27 de diciembre que quiere que sea de mentalismo.

Penitencia para los que se quejan de lo lento que es el aprendizaje porque no saben lo que es tener que utilizar lupa para leer los libros.

En fin, penitencia para todos.

----------


## juanete

Penitencia para los que ocupen lupas por ser cortos de vista jajajaja :shock:  :shock: , es causa de la VIEJESTUD

----------


## ranijo

Lo primero, por favor, a quien corresponda......un post-it para este hilo( estoy convencido que será como los buenos libros, deberé releerlo más de una vez).

Y por seguir con el tema, pues creo que pequé de lo mismo que pecasteis todos(y seguro que seguiran pecando mucho más que lleguen), de la impaciencia. Si, ese "dulce pecado" de decir, os****, así es como se hace esto........veras el sabado cuando pille a los colegas. Pero creo que es un pecado aplicable a todos los ámbitos de la vida, ya sea laborales, profesionales o meramente cotidianos(cómo el hecho de ponernos un pantalón, sin esperar siquiera a cojerle los bajos, por ejemplo, todos sabemos que queda fatal, pero lo hemos hecho alguna vez), y que no sirve sino para aprender de lo vivido.El otro pecado común (consumismo a "gran escala") aún no lo he practicado, pero......eso lo arreglo yo en una semana, jejejejeje.


P.D. Perdon por subir el hilo, pero como veis soy nuevo en el foro y estoy intentando leer todo lo que puedo, así sea más o menos antiguo, y éste me pareció tan interesante

----------


## morfeostar

Bueno... expongo aquí mi caso que es el de un recién aterrizado en este mundo.

Ante todo decir que mis pecados de momento no han sido graves puesto que descubrí este foro muy pronto, antes de que pudiera destrozar la magia e ilusión de cualquiera al que hubiera machacado con "trucos" (y digo trucos con toda la intención ya que si no os hubiera conocido... eso es lo que hubiera hecho)

Afortunadamente no he llegado a ese extremo gracias, repito, a todos vosotros.

Ahora mis fieles compañeros son Los Light y el canuto y a todo el que me dice que le haga magia... yo le digo que no sé. Que aún no he aprendido nada para poder hacer magia. Así que mis amigos y compañeros de trabajo me miran con cara de extrañados y esas cosas.

Yo mientras sigo aprendiendo, sigo leyendo, y os sigo leyendo a vosotros.

Pecados seguro he cometido y cometeré muchísmos... pero gracias a este foro he sido capaz de evitar fallos típicos que suelen ser lo habitual.

Desde aquí os doy las gracias a todos... y sigo leyendo!!!

Un abrazo

----------


## Shinoda

Mi error fue bajarme todas las cosas de manera poco ortodoxa y llegar a un punto de saber como se hace todo, pero no saber hacer nada, llegué a hacer el contaje Elmsley como si fuera un juego, cuando veía que no sorprendiía mucho llegaba a contar algún secreto, bueno, un desastre, y lo peor, que me creía bueno. Ahora voy más calmado, con el Canuto y los  demáslibros que tengo, estos adquiridos de manera impecable, así que bueno, PACIENCIA.

----------


## Eloi

Comprar muchos trucos con gimmicks, pero bueno fue normal ya que tenia 8 años y poca manipulacion podia hacer...

----------


## Zen

Un saludo a todos. Este hilo me parece muy bueno, como todo el foro en general. Llevo 3 meses con el gusano de la magia en el cuerpo y aunque esta es la primera vez que participo en el foro, os llevo leyendo desde hace bastante sobre todo a los de cartomagia que es la rama que mas me gusta de momento...pues lo dicho GRACIAS a todos por lo mucho que se aprende aqui y ya os daré "la vara" de vez en cuando para que me orienteis...yo sigo con el canuto, con vosotros y practicando, (y presentando algun juego sencillo en familia)..Un saludo a todos y a vuestra disposición.

----------


## zarkov

¿Y la confesión?
Sin confesión y propósito de enmienda no puede haber absolución.

----------


## Zen

Vaaaalee....mi confesión:
Me acuso de haber comprado una baraja devano en la primera semana y cuando despues de presentarle el juego a mi hermano me dijo "a ver esa baraja" la escondí rapidamente, dando por hecho que era trucada. Ni pense en dar cambiazo o hacer otro juego antes o despues...entre otras cosas porque no sabia. Desde entonces no ha salido del cajón..
¿Cual es mi penitencia padre?

----------


## ignoto

Leer al hermano Hamman.

----------


## zarkov

Un año después. Sigo siendo un principiante pero voy caminando.

Esto no le interesa a nadie pero me sirve para mí mismo (siento el egoismo).
Hace casi un año que empecé a aprender los principios de la Cartomagia todo lo seriamente que puede ser un señor aprendiendo una afición sin el objetivo de actuar ante público, tan sólo por darle salida a una asignatura pendiente de hacía años.

Los errores, equivocaciones, patinazos, etc., han sido múltiples, pero me gustaría compartir en este foro que tanto me ha ayudado una pequeña parte de mi experiencia personal (no tiene que ser ilustrativa ni tan siquiera ser compartida, tan sólo es la mía).

Acabo de terminar el GEC 1 (nuevo repaso) y estoy satisfecho con el camino recorrido y sobre todo con la orientación que le estoy dando a mi aprendizaje. De esto te das cuenta con el paso del tiempo, con perspectiva. Al principio todo cuesta más, pero con la paciencia y con un enfoque más adecuado a la experiencia, todo resulta más fácil.

El motivo de este mensaje es transmitir a los que llevan menos tiempo que yo (si es que hay de esos), que con un poco de paciencia, serenidad, tranquilidad y esfuerzo, se pueden conseguir grandes avances, o por lo menos avances que nos satisfagan.

De esto me he dado cuenta hace muy pocos días al empezar a repasar lo básico y darme cuenta de cosas y ser consciente de otras que había pasado por alto por la falta de la base necesaria para comprenderlo.

Sé que a muchos de vosotros esto os parecerá poca cosa, pero para mí es importante porque me pone en la disposición de decir que voy a seguir intentándolo tal y como a mí me satisface hacerlo que no tiene que ser necesariamente como lo dicta éste o aquél reputado mago. La experiencia se aprecia, se estudia, se valora y, claro, se aplica en función del enfoque de cada uno.

De momento sólo esto. Espero poner dentro de un año un mensaje de este tipo aunque tenga que desacreditar éste.

----------


## shark

pues ya veras cuando hagas como yo y la 7ª vez que te releas el canuto vuelvas a decir "pero como se me pudo pasar esto!!!!!"  8-)

----------


## DrkHrs

Pues el peor de mis fallos, que no el único, creo que ha sido presentar técnicas como si fuesen juegos. Es decir, aprendía un forzaje nuevo y me dedicaba a dar a escoger una carta y, sin mas, decir que carta era. Con eso me cargué un montón de recursos. Quede claro que aprendí la lección en cuanto, al hacer un control, me dijerón que no había mezclado. Claro, como había mostrado a todo el mundo como mezclaba en falso....,  con el tiempo la gente ha olvidado todo eso, y ya no se dan cuenta de esas cosas, pero el chasco que me lleve fue impresionante. 
Creo que esa lección la tengo aprendida y las técnicas son herramientas que uso para presentar un juego y no juegos en si mismas.
En muchos de los casos que habeis comentado me reconozco, como todos. Tambien yo he comprado, sobre todo al principio, un montón de cosas que han terminado olvidadas en un cajón, he presentado juegos que no dominaba........ Vamos, lo habitual.

----------


## guille

Mi gran error fue comprarme todas las barajas trucadas que os pudieseis imaginar: devano, svengali, biselada, el vampiro... y no tenia ni idea de la autentica cartomagia. Luego me compre el Canuto y ya no he vuelto a usar casi las barajas trucadas. Os recomiendo a todos los que os vayais a iniciar en cartas que no os engancheis a las cartas trucadas sin saber hacer un doble lift, forzajes...

Lo digo por experiencia....(para esto es ese post  :Wink:  )

----------


## zarkov

Creo que es el último mensaje que pongo en este hilo.
Es buena cosa reconocer los errores y pedir perdón por ellos.
Hace un tiempo ejercí de moderador en este foro con el ánimo de poner esfuerzo de mi parte para el bien común, es decir, más hacer y menos hablar. Eso te da la ventaja de conocer la trastienda y hablar con conocimiento de causa sobre muchos temas.

Soy culpable de creer que se puede aunar el rigor mágico (en mi pobre nivel) con la alegría, pasar un buen rato y divertirse. Claro, todo tiene un límite y a veces lo he traspasado pero sin mala intención. De pronto te das cuenta que eso ha molestado a mucha gente y te sientes mal. Mal porque la idea no era generar problemas, mal porque la idea no era desviar a la gente por otros caminos, mal, en suma, porque de alguna manera crees que estás estropeando un espacio común en el que la mayoría está en contra de tu forma de actuar. Como todos sabemos sólo se cuenta lo malo que es lo que más destaca. Si por ejemplo, en un hilo se empieza a producir un enfrentamiento serio y pones una nota de humor para relajar la tensión, nadie dirá nada para echar una mano, pero eso sí, más tarde cuando el tema conflictivo esté desactivado siempre saldrá el moderador de turno a borrar posts y a decir que los hilos se desmadran, cuando realmente hubiera sido necesaria una intervención moderadora más ágil en ese tipo de casos. Sí, con toda la razón, pero con poco acierto en el timing. Es verdad que en estos casos los usuarios de a pie debemos abstenernos de tomar iniciativas, para eso están los moderadores. Ese es el error, querer ayudar a toda costa.

Si hay moderadores que no cumplen con sus funciones, foro privado tenéis para solucionarlo, no discutáis en público. A los de a pie, se nos da un toque cuando corresponda y si es necesario se nos banea, aquí no hay vacas sagradas. Eso sí, los toques y las intervenciones que sean justas y ecuánimes, a ver si va a resultar que a no todo el mundo se le permite lo mismo. Y sobre todo conocer la tela que estás cortando, eso es importante. No vale intervenir en la tercera o cuarta página de un hilo, hay que estar “al loro” cuando toca.

Y lo más importante, ver el conjunto, tener perspectiva. Esos que con tanta alegría son ahora acusados de frivolidad con toda la razón del mundo, por eso me confieso, son también los que están al quite y a veces también opinan de forma seria, que ya está bien de ver a algunos sólo cuando las cosas van mal dadas. Las cosas claras y el chocolate espeso es una norma práctica que conviene no olvidar. 

Esto es una confesión en toda regla y por eso me permito decir lo que digo, espero que se me entienda. No quiero molestar a nadie, no quiero polemizar (sí intercambiar pareceres) ni que esto siginifique que cuando nos veamos en el mundo real (que hay quien no tiene esto claro) no nos hablemos. Pero sí que quiero acabar con un mensaje claro:
NO SE BORRAN LOS POSTS DE LA GENTE EN UN FORO aunque sean ridículos.
Sobre todo si luego se hace referencia a ellos pero la prueba ya no existe. Es una muy mala práctica y de muy mal moderador. Es una cacicada. Al usuario que se pasa se le ponen las pilas si es necesario, pero no se le CENSURA negándole la capacidad de explicación.

Y un último consejo que no es mágico:
Para moderar en un foro hay que estar al pié del cañón y saber todo lo que se cuece. No sirve con recomendar a un principiante un GAS y una mezcla faro.

Pido perdón a todos los que pueda haber perjudicado, o fastidiado o molestado. No volverá a ocurrir.

Con Dios hermanos.

----------


## letang

> Soy culpable de creer que se puede aunar el rigor mágico (en mi pobre nivel) con la alegría, pasar un buen rato y divertirse.


Creo que esto es un poco exagerado.
Por supuesto que en un foro se puede bromear, hacer gracias y divertirse sin que pase nada. Creo que es perfectamente compatible el hablar de magia y a la vez pasar un buen rato diciendo bromas y metiéndonos unos con otros cariñosamente.

El problema no es ese, el problema viene cuando, como siempre hemos dicho se "desvirtúa" un hilo, por decirlo de otra manera, se descarrila.
Toda persona que escribe en un hilo lo hace porque va a escribir sobre ese tema, y si además tiene una broma relacionada, será agradecida.
Otra cosa es que alguien entre a un hilo en el que no tiene nada que decir, y aproveche para soltar una cosa totalmente ajena. Y el problema es que este comentario ajeno, descarrila el hilo porque los siguientes comentarios siguen esos derroteros y se alejan cada vez más del mensaje original.

Un ejemplo de broma acorde al hilo:
Estábamos hablando del Gong Show y de un viejito decía que podía tocar lo que quisieran pero insistía con suspiros de España. Manolo Talman dice "eso sí que es un buen forzaje psicológico y no los de Derren Brown".
Una broma que a mi personalmente me hizo gracia, y viene muy relacionada al tema. Y Manolo no dijo nada más, sólo la broma, pero no desvirtuó el hilo.

Otra cosa es que se esté hablando de una técnica y uno diga "Cuando quieras te vienes por aquí y te la enseño"
Y el siguiente dice "Entonces me prepararás unos percebes" Y el siguiente "Y un buen vino" Y así, de hablar de una técnica se acaba hablando de gastronomía regional, y ya resulta imposible volver al tema original porque no ha aparecido una broma, se ha cambiado el rumbo de la conversación a otro.

Como dije en toro hilo una solución sería que si se quiere hablar de otro tema, abrir otro hilo.
Otra solución que veo es siempre "verse obligado" a escribir algo relacionado con el tema, y si se quieren bromas, después del aporte.

Por ejemplo, en el ficticio hilo de antes, hablan de la técnica y la invitación, y la respuesta podría ser:
"Ok, cuando vaya por allí me la enseñas, y si quieres yo te enseño alguna  otra.
Ah, y prepárame unos percebes"
Y podría venir otro mensaje "Pues yo también tengo problemas con esa técnica,si después de vuestra reunión me comentáis lo que habéis aprendido os lo agradecería. Ah, por cierto, qué buenos son los vinos de allí también".

Es una forma de poder llevar esa conversación ajena pero siempre aportando algo a al persona que ha abierto el hilo, que espera hablar de eso y no de gastronomía o bailes típicos.

Bueno, así es como lo veo yo, creo que todo es compatible si se sabe como llevarlo.

----------


## shark

¿que soy uno de los que mas "coñitas"mete? lo reconozco . Cierto y cuanto se escribiria aqui si se hiciera de vez en cuando alguna pregunta interesante, cosa rara rara (y no pongo ejemplos para que nadie se mosquee) .

pd: letang castigado sin percebes.

----------


## DrkHrs

¿Y quien decide que es una pregunta interesante, Shark? ¿Tu? Si alguien que está comenzando en la magia pregunta como cojer la baraja ¿Eso no es interesante? Evidentemente para el que lo pregunta si. Es posible que para ti no, bien, pues no comentes nada. 
Lo cierto es que en cantidad de hilos se repiten las mismas paridas una y otra vez. Paridas que no aportan nada y que van mas allá del clásico "comienza por el canuto" y similares.
Comparto lo que Zarkov ha dicho y mucho mas lo que Letang.

----------


## The Jack

Yo confieso haberme comprado un video de Michael Ammar (ETMCM 1) y querer hacer unos juegos a los dos dias. Obvio que fue un desastre...jejeje

----------


## shark

> ¿Y quien decide que es una pregunta interesante, Shark? ¿Tu? *Si alguien que está comenzando en la magia pregunta como cojer la baraja ¿Eso no es interesante?* Evidentemente para el que lo pregunta si. Es posible que para ti no, bien, pues no comentes nada. 
> Lo cierto es que en cantidad de hilos se repiten las mismas paridas una y otra vez. Paridas que no aportan nada y que van mas allá del clásico "comienza por el canuto" y similares.
> Comparto lo que Zarkov ha dicho y mucho mas lo que Letang.



NO, no lo es porque hay cientos de post donde se da información acerca de eso, pero como la gente no los lee, ni se molesta es mas facil hacer preguntas de ese tipo.  O preguntas como cual es el mejor juego con el fp o con la biselada o con lo que sea...  Ese tipo de preguntas quieren decir : "mira no me quiero molestar en buscar ni en estudiar, dime un efecto cojonudo para hacer mañana" y eso por si no te has dado cuenta es una plaga  :evil:

----------


## ign

Confieso que el 90 % de mis mensajes carecen de contenido mágico, y el 10 % restante son chistes (y malos, por cierto). Ahora bien, a pesar de ser pecador, me gustaría hacer una observación sobre algunas opiniones que se tienen del foro (y a ver si de paso, nos calmamos todos un poco).




> ¿Y quien decide que es una pregunta interesante, Shark? ¿Tu? Si alguien que está comenzando en la magia pregunta como cojer la baraja ¿Eso no es interesante? Evidentemente para el que lo pregunta si...


Hombre, el foro no está para discutir cómo coger una baraja (por ejemplo). Para eso ya están los libros.
El foro (teóricamente) debería ser un lugar en el que hablar de otras dudas que no se resuelvan mediante el estudio o la práctica. 
Por poner un ejemplo, no entiendo a la gente que viene diciendo que no le sale una técnica y pretende que aquí se le solucione el problema. Problema que resolvería el mismo leyendo con un poco más de atención o con más práctica.
Respecto a la repetición de la pregunta "Cómo empezar" y cosas así, resulta muy tedioso entrar y ver cada día nuevos temas con lo mismo. Y lo peor, es el bombardeo de respuestas clónicas del que va seguido (respuestas que todos conocemos). El problema está en que el uso del buscador lo deberían conocer los nuevos miembros nada más registrarse, en vez de entrar a preguntar a saco.

En definitiva, yo veo el foro como un sitio en el que hablar tranquilamente sobre nuestra pasión, no como una escuela o como un programa del corazón (me ha salido un pareado).
Primero el estudio, la práctica y las ideas propias. Después surgirán las dudas que quizás no te solucionen un libro, y entonces aquí se podrá pedir consejo a los profesionales y aficionados.
¿No creeis que el foro iría mucho mejor así?

¡Un saludo!

----------


## The Jack

uy! me habia olvidado de una muy comica para mi!!!

Preguntar que era el canuto en este foro!!!!  :D  :D  :D 


Jajaja me acuerdo y me sigo riendo... :D

----------


## The Black Prince

> Confieso que el 90 % de mis mensajes carecen de contenido mágico, y el 10 % restante son chistes (y malos, por cierto). Ahora bien, a pesar de ser pecador, me gustaría hacer una observación sobre algunas opiniones que se tienen del foro (y a ver si de paso, nos calmamos todos un poco).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por DrkHrs
> 
> ...


Hombre, hay veces que alguien postea en el foro ciertos detallitos sobre alguna técnicas(vease cualquier post de gabi) que realmente a mi parecer son como ver la luz.

Un abrazo

P.D:Tus fotos ign van in crescendo aunque quizás me quedo con la de las cuerdas.

----------


## josep

Lo siento amigos pero no estoy de acuerdo con ninguno de vosotros.En el fondo casi todos hacemos lo mismo. Nos casamos, tenemos hijos (biberones,pañales,noches sin dormir,guarderias,libros,ropa,instituto,
universidad...piensas que a los 20 años se marcharán de casa y a los
30 todavia están en ella...) alquiler, hipoteca, ampliación de hipoteca,
impuestos,seguridad social,plan de pensiones.......
Ante este panorama, pregunto, no tenemos derecho a pecar de vez en
cuando y a tener un armario lleno de juegos inútiles que nos han costado
una pasta ? Yo reivindico el derecho a pecar.Reconozco que también soy
un comprador  compulsivo, es más, en estos momentos escribo deprisa
porque quiero ir a pecar de nuevo a Tienda magia que hay unos juegos
que les he echado la vista encima. Ya empiezo a sentir un cosquilleo muy
especial justo antes de empezar a pecar. Normalmente estoy contento
y de muy buen humor. Será porque peco a menudo...?
Con lo gusto que da, porqué hemos de confesarnos por ello...?

Un saludo

----------


## letang

Ayer estaba tomando unas cervezas en un pub y el camarero llevaba una camiseta que ponía:

Todo lo que me gusta:
Es ilegal
Es inmoral
O engorda

 :Wink1:

----------


## esgatell

Tambien es cierto que todos esos juegos "inutiles", producto de compras compulsivas que se acumulam en los cajones, un día, cuando has avanzado, los redescubres, los pruebas y te llevas una sorpresa ¡No sabías lo que tenías!

----------


## tredecium

Mi gran pecado y que aun sigo cometiendo no se porqué...practicar técnicas con profanos delante. Es decir..practico de todoo y no puede ser, ultimamente me he dejado un poquito. Y creo que también es un pecado grave el decirle a algún amigo en el que confio...¿oye esto se nota?...uf soy malísimo...respecto a compras compulsivas...creo que no he pecado, tengo una baraja biselada y una invisible y no las uso, barajas si tengo bastante pero porque me hacen falta y trucos comprados solo dos que tampoco los uso.

----------


## leonard

Me emocioné mucho con la historia del "abuelo"l.....pero bueno, *mi pecado es el siguiente* (entre tantos otros jaja):

Que mi hermano menor(uno de los 3 que tengo),un día agarró mi saco que estaba colgado dentro del estante para probárselo para una graduación, y se le da por revisar el bolsillo interno del saco, y yo tenía el FP allí......uuuyyy cuando lo vió!!!!! Se me vino el mundo abajo, las excusas fueron increíbles, pero creo que nunca se va a olvidar de esa herramiente....ahora, cual fue mi pecado? tal vez haberlo escondido mal? nunca pense´que lo encontrarían!!!! .....
Otro más (*aunque creo que es mas pasión que pecado*): llegué a vender un par de zapatillas para saber un efecto.........le dí $15. (aproximadamente 5 u$s) a mi padre para que me enseñé un efecto que mi abuelo le enseó de chico, y que mi padre siempre me hizo........ y lloré y muero por conocer las grandes mezclas clasificadoras que existan...y qeu puedo ver por ej. en Plamero....es una gran cuenta pendiente...
Gracias a todos.......esto si es pasión por la magia....

----------

